# The UN-neutered male dog



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

My 2 Hav's, Rudy 13 mo. and Rocky 8 mo. - neither are neutered. I'm showing Rocky (Reserve Dog yesterday!) and may show Rudy later on. 
BUT, it's getting harder to live with un-neutered male dogs in the house. Rocky is marking. I caught him doing it this morning, scolded him and he just looked at me like "what?" He did it again, TWICE, this afternoon! :frusty:

My questions:
1. Are there any other pitfalls of living with un-neutered dogs? 
2. How do you handle it? 
3. Can male dogs be different, or should I expect Rudy to start this too?
4. Is there a book you'd recommend I read on the subject?
5. ANY ADVICE IS APPRECIATED!

They are both completely house broken and are taken outside _several_ times a day for potty breaks.

THANK YOU in advance!


----------



## elregalohavanese (Jun 20, 2007)

*un-neutered*

I am interested in hearing other replies as well. Our eldest male does mark in the house...we have resorted to putting him in a diaper(belly band with clothes inside to absorb) when he has run of the house when we are not watching him every moment. We are keeping a male puppy to show and would welcome any advice. I have heard some people say it is because they do not see their owners as pack leaders...not so sure about that!! but interested to hear what others have experienced. Susan


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

At one time we had 4 intact males. Now two are neutered and retired so we only have 2 intact. Those of you who know Pam and me know us to be softspoken. HOWEVER............I can project my voice to cover a 1500 seat theater without a mic. Sometimes when we have a visiting female in heat the boys will forget their manners. If I see one of them thinking about lifting a leg, and I would feel like I had dropped the ball with my job if I didn't notice, my reaction causes an immediate panic dash to the dog door by the boys. They KNOW they have made a mistake.

I AM the pack leader and the herd boss. Each of our horses will come when I call them by name. When we have fireworks on the lake the herd is most comfortable when I go out and stand with them. BUT if they are all standing in the aisleway of the barn and I walk through, they know they BETTER step aside.

They don't love you less. They just respect you as leader. The boys come back in almost immediately after making their mad panic dash out with their tails wagging as if nothing happened and come for some affection.

Those are just the ways of a pack or a herd.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I have had intact males off and on (one or two at times) and I have not had any problems with marking except for one day when we had a visiting puppy. My boy lifted his leg to her pen and I freaked on him. Unfortunately, it was very nice weather and my back door was open, but only 7am and I'm sure my neighbors all heard me too. Like Tom, there is a certain time to raise your voice and let them know that business is not tolerated. That is the only instance I've had to deal with marking in my house with my own dogs.


----------

